# I could stare at this all day!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

No machinery just brute strength! Lol seriously


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ibangwood said:


> No machinery just brute strength! Lol seriously



When I traded up to hydraulics and got a skidsteer I thought those days were over. :no: Even with machinery and a hydraulic mill, sometimes you just got to get down & dirty with a log. It's fun though. Keeps you young while making you feel old. 

Nice saw logs. Show us some grain! 







.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well...staring at it ain't gonna get them milled...get crackin' :icon_smile:





.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, There ain't nothing like watchin' a GOOD DOG thats TREE-D !!!!  :laughing: :laughing: Pickin up some of TT's habits:wallbash:. 

Yep I still get froggy and try that every once and longer whiles. I can't get off that tractor long enough to push them BIG'UNS anymore:no:, may be some of that OLD MAN wisdom:yes::yes:. 

Enjoy sawing and have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes I wished that all I had to do was saw logs. Nice logs, have fun sawin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Sidebar... Where do you live that your neighbors aren't throwing a fit over a sawmill in your back yard? I might have to move there. My neighbors would be calling the city in a heartbeat and trying to string me up for doing anything fun. Heck, I even had a city guy out to make sure my cord of firewood was on racks at least 12" off the ground. Good for you if your neighbors are OK with it. Have fun and get to sawing!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not to speak for him, but I sawmill smack in the middle of town (I am zoned commercial though) My mill is not as loud as any of their riding lawnmowers. All my neighbors work and are gone during the day, so they don't hear it anyway. The mill slab leftover is put near the road and always picked up immediately by people wanting firewood. 



.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Fortunately my Neighbors and I are friends and everything that daren said goes
With me to.. A lawnmower is louder.. I can't wait to mill that pile and as always I post pics! Most of that is poplar mmm I dont discriminate gotta love all wood pics coming soon


----------

